# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Keeping budgies with other birds - Συμβίωση budgies με άλλα πουλιά

## stam72

Έψαχνα να βρω στο ίντερνετ, πια άλλα είδη πουλιών θα μπορούσαν να συμβιώσουν μαζί με budgies και cockatiels στην ίδια κλούβα πτήσης (διαστάσεων 2χ2χ2μ) χωρίς προβλήματα. 
Στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να βρείτε κάποιες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα πιθανά προβλήματα και κινδύνους που μπορεί να προκύψουν.

http://www.birds-online.de/allgemein...evoegel_en.htm

----------


## stam72

> Έψαχνα να βρω στο ίντερνετ, πια άλλα είδη πουλιών θα μπορούσαν να συμβιώσουν μαζί με budgies και cockatiels στην ίδια κλούβα πτήσης (διαστάσεων 2χ2χ2μ) χωρίς προβλήματα. 
> Στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να βρείτε κάποιες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα πιθανά προβλήματα και κινδύνους που μπορεί να προκύψουν.
> 
> http://www.birds-online.de/allgemein...evoegel_en.htm


προσθέτω και άλλο σχετικό σύνδεσμο με το θέμα. 

http://www.cocoriti.com/quali-uccell...-cocorite.html

----------


## stam72

> προσθέτω και άλλο σχετικό σύνδεσμο με το θέμα. 
> 
> http://www.cocoriti.com/quali-uccell...-cocorite.html


στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο διατυπώνονται απόψεις από μέλη ιταλικού forum. Επειδή δεν είναι επιστημονικά άρθρα χρειάζεται να δούμε με προσοχή αυτά που γράφονται. 
Τονίζεται ότι μιλάμε για συμβίωση από διαφορετικά είδη πουλιών σε μεγάλες κλούβες πτήσης εκτός αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους.

----------


## wolf654

Εκτός αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους; Δηλαδή αν βάλω budgie με finch στην ίδια κλούβα υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζευγαρώσουν;

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Και φυσικα οχι αλλα γινονται επιθετικα!!Ολα τα πουλια!!!!

----------


## stephan

> Εκτός αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους; Δηλαδή αν βάλω budgie με finch στην ίδια κλούβα υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζευγαρώσουν;


Κάθε είδος όταν προχωράει σε αναπαραγωγή γίνεται πιο κτητικό με τον χώρο του άρα και πιο επιθετικό με τα άλλα πουλιά καθιστώντας την συμβίωση πολύ δύσκολη έως αδύνατη.

----------


## stam72

> Εκτός αναπαραγωγικές περιόδους; Δηλαδή αν βάλω budgie με finch στην ίδια κλούβα υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζευγαρώσουν;


Κάποια είδη πουλιών όταν είναι σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής γίνονται πολύ επιθετικά και μπορούν να φτάσουν στο σημείο να σκοτώσουν άλλα είδη που ζούν μέσα στην ίδια κλούβα. 
π.χ τα lovebirds αν και μικρόσωμα πουλιά μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ επικύνδινα ακόμα και για άλλα μεγαλύτερα είδη. 

Αν δείοτε στο σύνδεσμο που αναφέρω στο αρχικό μύνημα, έχει φωτό από τραυματισμένο (κομμένο) στο ράμφος budgie από επίθεση rosellas.  

Για το λόγο αυτό, όταν έχω τα cockatiels και τα budgies στην ίδια κλούβα δεν βάζω ποτέ φωλιές, ώστε να μην μπουν τα πουλιά σε φάση αναπαραγωγής.

----------

